
Ask HN: How many friends of yours don't use HN because of UI? - artembugara
I have 2 friends who both do not use HN because they do not like the UI (which I find awesome).<p>Both guys are great devs, btw.<p>Do you know such people?
======
rurban
I have no friends who prefer slower UI's, sorry.

But I don't have PM's as friends. They would.

------
totetsu
I have no friends who don't use HN.

------
forgotmypw17
0

------
dotcoma
none.

